# Finally learning to shoot with both eyes open



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm right handed, left eye dominant (but my right eye has the best vision)

I spent the last two years shutting my left eye and using only right eye to shoot

Recently I've been training myself to hold the handgun more in front of left eye (even when holding it in right hand) and to keep both eyes open... It's been a chore but I'm getting better

Here's from 30ft right handed (one hand) with both eyes open using my compact cz75D PCR 9mm 14+1

Shot quite fast... So I was pleased (using my handloads too... 115gr Berry's plated hollow base RN w/3.6 gr of IMR PB powder)

Of course... The CZ75 can make anyone look like a good shot!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice shooting, 

Does your left eye dominate with both eyes open?

I only ask because you've been trying to train the right eye with the closing of the left.

:smt1099


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm right handed, left eye dominant and I have better vision in my left eye. Had Lazik surgery 10 years ago and both eyes were about 20/20. My right eye has gotten a little worse and I might try to get it corrected. So when I shoot a handgun I close my right eye. When I skeet shoot or hunt with a shotgun I close my left eye. I know, weird, but I shoot pretty good. I tried both eyes open and I just see two barrels crossing so forget that. I will never compete as I just do it for fun but it is a situation I wish I didn't have.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

pic said:


> Very nice shooting,
> 
> Does your left eye dominate with both eyes open?
> 
> ...


Yes-- left dominates with both eyes open... But I have to hold gun closer to inline with left eye to make it easier to focus and eliminate (as much as possible) seeing double barrels (front sight)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to keep both eyes open, don't look at the gun barrel(s). Look at the target.

I had a shooting buddy who was left-eye and right-hand dominant.
Our shooting coach worked with him for a long time, and finally found a formula that did the trick...for him, anyway.
Our coach taught him to shoot left-handed!

He was almost ambidextrous to begin with, so the switchover wasn't all that difficult. All it took was repetition and practice. And a modified pistol.
Once he'd "gotten it," he won at Practical-Shooting competition quite regularly. He could beat me. (But I have an excuse: he was 10 years my junior.)


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

When I had both eyes open and shooting a shotgun, I WAS looking at the target, but I still saw two barrels crossing. Really screwed me up.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Try tilting the handgun at about a 10 degree cant towards your left eye... this will bring your sights into view of you dominant eye (left) and improve your shooting. I've taught dozens of students with this issue and their shooting was improved using this simple technique. No need to turn your head which alters your natural point aim. Give it a try next time you go shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> Try tilting the handgun at about a 10 degree cant towards your left eye... this will bring your sights into view of you dominant eye (left) and improve your shooting. I've taught dozens of students with this issue and their shooting was improved using this simple technique. No need to turn your head which alters your natural point aim. Give it a try next time you go shooting.


Shoulda thoughta that!
It's what many of us do, when shooting left-handed with the right master eye.
It works.

Nice catch, TnR!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I try my best Steve.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't shoot worth a crap with both eyes closed. :watching:

I always have to leave at least one open.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I can't shoot worth a crap with both eyes closed. :watching:


Ah, so, grasshopper.
You must work harder on your Zen.
Think of blind swordsman in Toshiro Mifune movie. Let instinct guide you.
For that matter, let opponent's stink guide you...


----------



## ctnv (Nov 5, 2010)

I am also right handed but left eye dominant. It is not logical for me to say my better vision is in my non dominant eye. I shoot lefty and do not need to close my right eye. I found this all out when in basic training US ARMY.


----------



## VIP357 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have learned to shoot with both eyes open. I have to or the shell comes back and clunks me in the forehead. One eye on the target, one eye on the spent brass. 

I shoot a Desert Eagle 50AE. I will have a target to show off soon. I got it down to a 4 inch group at 100 yards


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I'm left handed and right eye dominate. Somehow I've managed to shoot quartering to the left so my right eye is closer behind the sights, if that makes any sense.


----------



## RiverDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I feel your pain; you have to adjust to something that should not be your problem, but it is. My hat is off because from ten yards shooting fast...it's not a bad group. Don't get so caught up into you, but the target. You shot all center mass. That is a good thing. 

Just like playing guitar with something other than the standard tuning, you can also shoot a handgun. You can train yourself to shoot the same group without the sites. At 7 or 10 yards, you can train yourself to just point and shoot and be within the 10" circle. It's a fact. In my mind, that would be the best draw. Should anything dirty happen, most folks will pull the trigger before the sites ever reach their face. I know that to be true. I have thought about this a million times. It's obviously, but hard to practice. At such a close range, you just have to point...and...shoot. And if you can group the same circle as the blind man, you win.

Haven't been on this site for some ten years. How they even remember me is interesting. Ten to one it is because I will only ever speak the truth -- in my mind -- right or wrong.

I'll give this site another chance, but I may fluff a few feathers.


----------



## RiverDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm mostly into handguns, but thinking of buying a Fort Dix M16.


----------



## RiverDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Here in Ohio we have a forest that has a range that is very nice. The season before I shot some 3000 rounds. (Less rife and shotgun.) Mom and dad starting health problems. I have a 1000 rounds of 40 sitting in the bedroom. My Glock 27 is my gun. Watch.

Concealed Carry - Disturbing Self-Defense Lessons d - Concealed Carry Confidence


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

I may be doing wrong, so tell me if so. My 6 year old grandson is right handed, left eye dominant. 

I have been placing a patch over his left eye while practicing shooting. He thinks this is better than leaning his head way across the rifle to use his

left eye. He enjoys this and keeps his patch with his ear muffs. He is remarkably accurate with this right eye method and can hit a soda can

all day long at 50 feet. Best Regards, Slick


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Your grandson using iron sights or a scope on the rifle?


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Iron sights on a Marlin 60. He shoots a 10/22 with a scope also, but he prefers iron sights, so the 10/22 stays locked in the safe.

The Marlin model 60 has the length of pull shortened 5 inches. I cut the stock down, where later I can put it back together.

Thanks for your time and interest!


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

My main question is, is my hillbilly approach to encourage my grandson to use his right eye for aiming a .22 rifle harmful to his future eyesight.

Maybe this is something I should ask my optometrist about. Your feedback is and will be appreciated. Slick


----------

